# HO Figures for a Winner's Circle



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I've been too neglectful of Peacefield Raceway and, with the return of cold and snowy weather to the northeast, have decided to get back to work. 

I'm preparing to add a Winner's Circle. It's not very hard (need to get some new pictures posted) adapting USAF mechanic figures to the pit area and things like that, but I've never seen the types of figures I'd use for a Winner's Circle. I'd love a couple of guys holding a trophy in the air, or some bikini models, and so on. Has anyone ever found or adapted figures for this?

Thanks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This winner and trophy babe were from a Hot Wheels drag race 2-car pack a while back. I still see them on feePay. If I spot a pic or auction I'll post up a linky.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here, it was a set like this except drag cars with a Christmas tree light . . .

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-Acti...ItemQQptZDiecast_Vehicles?hash=item230477e7dc

Keep your eyes peeled for Hot Wheels Action Pack and one will turn up sooner or later.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, that's perfect, Doba; thanks!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you search Hot wheels action pack you will run across a couple. There are a bunch if you go for the search stores option. Shop around there and you should run a cross a wide price variance. There are a few cheap ones if you look.


----------

